# New Hobby



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm just getting into a new hobby - Zentangle (Google it for lots of info) I'm no artist but you don't need to be to do this. It's very relaxing and you don't need much in the way of supplies. Here's some of my early efforts. Don't know if I'll ever be good enough to do some of the work you see on the internet but I'm happy with my results so far.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, very nice! Î do watercolor and incorporante it into My paintings sometimes, when applicable.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

My reaction was also .....WOW.
How very interesting!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

I love it. You have a major hidden talent.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Great, I love doodling,


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I think you are more talented than you think- this is so fun to look at.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Tanglepatterns.com and Zentangle.com are both good sites to learn more about it and find lots of patterns.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I have never heard of this. Your's are great.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting, good idea for card making too


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm impressed!!! I'm not artistic either but this iss almost like organized doodling. You could even add some color if you wanted. You're doing great. Aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm impressed!!! I'm not artistic either but this iss almost like organized doodling. You could even add some color if you wanted. You're doing great. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

VERY good work. You "gots it."


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful. I have a few books on how to get started. It's very relaxing and the results are terrific. Enjoy!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I just picked up some books and supplies to do this.. I looked at a video .. so interesting...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very good. They are lovely designs. I have books, pencils etc. but still haven't done any. When I finally move I am going to be more organised with my craft, days for knitting, card making, quilling and zentangle. Methinks I need at least 10 days in a week.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Nice &#128515;


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Well done - I bet the hours just flew by! I live doing this sort of doodling. I really started umpteen years ago when my grandfather taught me to let my pencil just walk over the paper (with eyes shut) and then open eyes and try to find shapes and fill them with patterns.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Corndolly said:


> Great, I love doodling,


I thought that the first photo looked like some of the doodling I did during college lectures but has been taken a BIG step further!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice work! Looks like fun.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks fun! Luv them x


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

A visual delight !! Enjoy every minute.... you have inspired me to dig out my "stuff" & get one started !! Beautiful work !!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I love it! You did GOOD!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Wow......that is something! The last one is my favorite. My first thought was, wouldn't this be beautiful in a machine embroidery design?! It would be.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

The last picture makes me think you might be a quilter. Are you.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Love Zentangle! Still trying to master it, but it is relaxing and fun!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Your tangle drawings are great. I've always loved pen and ink drawings anyway, but you seem to have a definite knack for it.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Your work is just lovely. I hope you don't mind if I mention that I would be likely to add some light colors - not much just a touch like in the petals, watery green. Looks like fun.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love zentangles. Not very good at it, but a great way to "doodle" while on phone on the dreaded "can you hold please?"

It seems you have a talent for it, yours are beautiful!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice! Kind of reminds me of Escher's work.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Great work. I just got into Zentangle too. It's really fun and relaxing to do.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Great fun!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

My first 4, need lots of practice.
Sorry pic is so small, went from way to big to way to small.
But for now it is what it is.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

riversong200 said:


> Very cool!


Thank you. Hoping i get better at it. ;-)


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks great, I'll have to check into this.


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a Zentangle coloring book that I love! And I've copied some of them and hope to use them as embroidery patterns. (wish me luck...  )


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Wow! I love this, great job.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

demitybaughman said:


> I have a Zentangle coloring book that I love! And I've copied some of them and hope to use them as embroidery patterns. (wish me luck...  )


Good luck, sound beautiful


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful! This looks like fun. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

String Queen said:


> The last picture makes me think you might be a quilter. Are you.


No, I'm not a quilter. I think if I ever started a quilt it would take me 5 yrs to finish it - I like FAST! That's why I knit mostly on my knitting machine, or like small projects, such as doing a Zentangle tile - they're only 3 1/2" square. I'm not a patient person when it comes to crafting, I really admire people who make those beautiful shawls but know I will never make one myself in this lifetime.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Glad this came up. I was doodling at work of how I wanted to experiment with some coat fabric. I'm dreaming in deColourant, Shiva paintsticks, embroidery and beading. Maybe this will help me to ve a better doodler. I will be checking it out! Thanks


----------

